# Venting Mobile Air Con unit into floor of Sundance 630



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

Have recently purchased an Amcor MF1000 Mobile Air Conditioning unit that fits snugly under the dinette table. It is my intention to vent the air con hose out of the van by going through the front of the seat panel and then out through the motorhome floor inside the seat area. I have checked the area carefully and there are no obstructions.

I was wondering if any members could offer any advice (see any problems) on cutting a 6" diameter hole into the floor of the motorhome to take the Air Con vent fitting. I would fashion some form of cowel to go over the opening once the pipe is fitted - as you see on some of the other openings that are under the motorhome.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi there interesting idea, 
we have the 630L is your diner in middle of van behind drivers seat?
does the unit not restrict sitting at table?
why not go thru floor beneath diner seat less distance for pipe to travel?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Vent*

If you search the forum, you should be able to find many of my posts regarding venting mobile A/C units and the different types of venting (some take the condensate out with the air).

TM


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

*Venting Mobile Air Conditioning*

gnscloz: thanks for your response. I think our interior layouts are the same re position of the dinette table. We have a 2008 Sundance.

I have attached a photo which shows the air con unit in relation to the dinette seat (table temporarily removed), before I commence the work on venting the hose out. The intention is to go through the front of the seat panel (as close to the corner as possible) and then vent through a hole in the floor of the motorhome.

I realise it will restrict the leg room under the table, but as its only my wife and me using it most of the time it isn't really a problem and if we did need the room I intend to fit the air con can so it can be removed fairly easily.

My only concern is drilling a big hole in the floor of the Motorhome.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Venting Mobile Air Conditioning*



Bovisand said:


> gnscloz: thanks for your response. I think our interior layouts are the same re position of the dinette table. We have a 2008 Sundance.
> 
> I have attached a photo which shows the air con unit in relation to the dinette seat (table temporarily removed), before I commence the work on venting the hose out. The intention is to go through the front of the seat panel (as close to the corner as possible) and then vent through a hole in the floor of the motorhome.
> 
> ...


hi there on mine if you look underneath van just behind where rear edge of door is there,s a square vent approx 6 inch square, think it vents out pressure when cab door closes i reckon its behind the trim just behind the door, will check tomorrow for you, be ideal to vent it there,

mark


----------

